# [SOLVED] Need advice on adding a fan



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

So decided to add an extra fan to my computer but need some advice on whether the fan should be blowing air in or out. At the moment i have two fans, one that is blowing air out of the case and then one attached to the power supply (XFX ProSeries 650W Core Edition - 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ) that tbh, i' not entirely sure what direction the fan is blowing the air in. I've put my hand both underneath the PSU (where the fan is located) and at the back of the case behind the PSU and i feel cool air coming from both directions. Even though the fan is at the bottom of the PSU, i suspect the air is being blown into the PSU? 

I would like to attach one other fan at the back of the case where the vent holes are visible in the picture but unsure whether the fan should be blowing air in or out of the case. Any help? Picture below:










All help much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

Your case doesn't have a large number of fan mounting options. Unless it has a door panel with a fan mount, the only place you could place another fan and do any good would be in front of (if there is room) or behind the hard drive bay. If there are no mounting holes there you could mount the fan with zip-ties or even string.

If negative pressure is all you can achieve, you can increase air flow by replacing the rear exhaust fan with a high-volume one. The front fan/s should blow into the case and the rear fans exhaust out of the case.

Also, I realize that it's difficult to do with a non-modular PSU but you could try to route that wad of power cables to allow better airflow through the case.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

Power supply: Fan draws air into the supply and forces it out the rear.

If this space is still open, mount the new fan here. Configure it for exhaust.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

If it were me I would unbolt that HDD from the HDD by because it's nearly completely blocking incoming air from any fan that might be mounted in the front. I would get some Velcro and use about two stripes of it and lay that HDD down flat on the bottom of the case secured with velcro. Then I would take that power supply tie wrap off and hide the unused strands of power supply cables in the unused 5.25" bay. I would Mount a nice 120MM fan on the back of the case in exhaust like GC said. Nice power supply by the way.

Edit: just looking at it I would also investigate if you can just unscrew the top screws of the HDD, loosen the bottom also and lay the HDD down -- get it? That way at least one end is secure and you have a slight 8 degree angle only which you could negate with something underneath the drive to level it out and lay it flat. In fact you might be able to install it "backwards" that way then lay it down, with what looks like a 1/2" gap, which you can use something like a right angle metal connector or something to prop the angle end up.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

Main areas of interest here. HDD, Cables, Fan.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

The Hard Drive bay would fit sideways across the bottom of the case, if you had an SSD in it :grin:
You could always unscrew it from it's current location and place it against the rear panel, giving more room.
It would require a few holes through the panel and 4 black pan head screws to hold the bay in place.


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

Thanks for the replies.

Ok, so will add an exhaust fan (preferably 1200mm) at the back of the case. 

As for the cables, i've tried to clean them up on a few occasions to help provide some airflow, but sadly there just isn't much i can do, they are already piled into the unused 5.25"bay:










I'll take the tie off also and see if that may improve matters.

As for the HDD, unfortunately laying it flat down is not an option as the Hard Drive bay curves in at the back, so the best that i could achieve would be to lean it at a 45 degree angle and that i assume would be rather pointless. I'm also considering purchasing an extra HDD or perhaps an SSD so i'll need that extra space available anyway:










Attaching the hard drive bay on the rear panel like panther suggested could be an option.

I've also thought of two other possibilities. One is attaching a fan to the removed panel (picture below) either by laying it down flat or as it is in the picture in order for it to tuck in just nicely behind the Hard Drive bay and provide direct air flow to the motherboard. That or perhaps attaching a fan at the bottom of the case standing up. Picture below. Opinions?



















Again, all help much appreciated.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

Those older cases just never were meant for today's larger heat-producing processors. You could attach a 240 mm fan outside of the door blowing in and maybe add a couple of 120s at the rear and internal front but for the same price you also could just purchase an inexpensive new case and move everything over to it.

Or, if you are on a really limited budget, you can achieve better cooling than you ever would with computer-style case fans by just leaving the door off and using a $15 room fan to blow air into the case.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

Too bad you are not in Texas brother 20 minutes in that case and it would be as clean as a Recon Marine :smile:

I know it looks like that wad of cables won't go in the bay but they will. Just takes some origami skills to get them folded and tied right to get in there. Another alternative is to move your optical to the bottom 5.25 and stuff your wires on the bay above.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

Are you experiencing any heat issues?
As noted, the front fan is basically doing nothing since it's blocked. Simply moving it to the rear of the case, if it is the appropriate size, would be an improvement.


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*



MPR said:


> Those older cases just never were meant for today's larger heat-producing processors. You could attach a 240 mm fan outside of the door blowing in


Where exactly on the door? Where the vent holes are (directly opposite the other fan) or drill some vent holes myself and place it on the other side where i placed the fan in my previous post? 




ChronoGeek said:


> Too bad you are not in Texas brother 20 minutes in that case and it would be as clean as a Recon Marine :smile:
> 
> I know it looks like that wad of cables won't go in the bay but they will. Just takes some origami skills to get them folded and tied right to get in there. Another alternative is to move your optical to the bottom 5.25 and stuff your wires on the bay above.


My origami skills are limited but i think i've improved matters! See picture below. Haha, please don't tell me it's possible to get more stuffed in there.



Tyree said:


> Are you experiencing any heat issues?
> As noted, the front fan is basically doing nothing since it's blocked. Simply moving it to the rear of the case, if it is the appropriate size, would be an improvement.


No heat issues, all precaution and to help increase the lifespan of the hardware. What do you mean by front fan? Do you mean in front of the HDD? Not sure that there is a fan there.



So, i've attached an exhaust fan at the back of the case and have also, to a degree, cleaned up the wad of cables. But was just wondering, would it not be more beneficial having the fan at the back of the case blow cool air in? I understand it's in all order to help construct airflow but would it not be better having cool air blow directly onto the boards?

Also, regarding the last picture in my previous post (fan standing upright below cables). Would attaching a fan here in order to blow cool air towards the boards be advisable? If so, does anyone have any ideas on how i could go about doing this? I thought about somehow attaching screws from below, but not quite sure that'll work out, and i've also thought about using plastic lock seals to tie the bay to the fan to keep it stable. 




















Also, out of interest, are 917 RPMs for a CPU fan ok?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

air should come in the front and go out the back and/or top.

The cpu cooler will not be blowing air down it spreads the heat to the back, that is why you use an exhaust fan to help it.

You should be able to sort out that cable mess and your temps may improve with decent cable management.

is your psu fan blowing air down? when a psu is top mounted the fan should be blowing air into the case also also its back.


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

No, sorry, i can see how the cpu cooler arrow looks misleading. I can feel air being blown towards the door and not down as it displayed in the picture.

I can feel air both below the PSU and out the back. Although the cool air is more prominent out the back.

I have no fans at the front, hence why i'd like to create a mount of some sort myself below the cables like in the last picture on post 7. If not there, then perhaps on the door like MPR suggested.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

make sure the psu fan is at the bottom of the psu and not at the top.

It looks like you could mount a front fan. EDIT put the hard drive somewhere else and you could mount a fan.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

If you chose to mount a fan outside the case door, the best way to mount it would be with rubber mounts. Also, there is no need to cut any wires. Get a fan cable extender or a Molex to fan connector adapter of sufficient length and run it out through an expansion slot cover at the back of the case. This will allow your fan to be unplugged when you want to open the case.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

if the case doesn't get moved then where the hard drive is (in front of where you can put a fan) just have the hard drive on the bottom of the case and mounts fan in its' place


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

this is what I mean. You should be able to fit a 40 or 80mm fan


----------



## jamestt (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*



greenbrucelee said:


> make sure the psu fan is at the bottom of the psu and not at the top.
> 
> It looks like you could mount a front fan. EDIT put the hard drive somewhere else and you could mount a fan.


Yep, fan is at the bottom of the psu.

Thanks guys, will attach a fan to the door or where the HDD bay is and i guess that'll be sufficient enough in regards to air flow now that i have also attached a fan at the rear.

Not quite decided where i'll attach the new fan yet, will probably get it done in the next few days or so. Both positions seem good enough so it'll end up being in the position that i find the easiest to attach the fan to.

Thanks again.


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: Need advice on adding a fan*

Any progress as of yet?


----------

